# maybe a 12 ga?



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have a box of shells that say a 12 is ok for a squirrel at about 30 yards with a size 6 shot. my bother is useing his .410. since i dont wanna take my .22 out do u think its ok to use my 12? or what? its a 12 guage 2 3/4 inch 1 /18 oz 6 shot heavy field load.

or should i jsut go buy a box of 20 ga or what not?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

go ahead and use it put a full choke in and aim like you would miss if its a slug so by that i mean shoot high low or in the front of it then only 1 or 2 layers of bbs will hit it and that means less meat damage high or low is the best option i prefer high to do this though you MUST no the pattern your gun shoots


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

your gunna want a consentrated (sp?) spray i recomend getting a choke if ur usin a 12 gauge


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I use cylinder or modified :sniper:


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I use a 12 for all my shotgunning. It's the only gauge I own. I've never had any use for anything smaller.


----------

